# Bailey and Chloe playing in Ocean



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/san-francisco-vizsla-beach-playground.html

A light westerly wind has cleaned out the air and warmed it up to the mid 60's for first weekend in 2012. 

If you make it out to the Bay Area with your dogs, a must off-leash walk.

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great post.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's awesome RBD. Love it!

A couple of years ago, I spent Christmas in L.A. and did the whole tourist drive up along the coast on Hwy 1 to SFO. In Oz, we have some spectacular scenery and beaches and cliffs, including the World renown Great Ocean Road. However, I must say, that the scenery from about Santa Barbera all the way up past SFO is just stunning and even though I am a parochial Aussie, have to admit that it is even more spectacular than what I have seen here in OZ. I havn't seen all of Oz, but ****, I've seen most of it and it just doesn't compare to that stretch of coastline. 

Chloe seems to have better surfing skill than Bailey at this point. Bit like mine, Zsa Zsa will go out beyond the waves, both the boys however, are still more comfortable this side of the breakers  

Great to see that V's in the U.S. operate exactly the same way on the beach as V's in Oz.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We missed you guys at Point Pinole today! It looks like you had a wonderful adventure.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, what fun, Rod! Thanks for sharing your playtime at the beach.


----------

